# Identifying plow mount



## fruster (Sep 14, 2019)

Hello!

Recently picked up an older ATV that came with a plow, but the mounting hardware is missing some pieces, so I'm hoping that someone here might be able to help me identify what kind of mount it is so that I can find/order the parts. Any tips are appreciated! FYI, the hole is 3/8".

Thanks so much!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't recognize the back side at all,

any chance of a Pic of the rest of the plow?

Not Cycle Country/Koplin or Moose as those are the 2 big ones out there


----------



## fruster (Sep 14, 2019)

Sure thing:









and here's a better pic of the mount:


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kinda looks like is a home made system.

I wonder for the belly mount are the those thread? so your put a bolt threw on the Plow push tubes and then thread it into the Belly Mount side?

Plow looks home made is there any way to angle left right or are you set to push strait and that's it?

What type of quad does this go on?


----------



## fruster (Sep 14, 2019)

sublime68charge said:


> kinda looks like is a home made system.


I was thinking that maybe the plow was homemade, but the mounting bracket looked a bit more professional.



sublime68charge said:


> is there any way to angle left right or are you set to push strait and that's it?


Straight; that's it.



> What type of quad does this go on?


An old (1995) Polaris Magnum 425 4x4


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

looks like the Belly pan might be a factory made job and then the Plow was made to fit to the belly mount plate.

but I don't know of the design of the belly plate.

is there thread or anything on the ATV side of the Mount system 

or how does the plow attach to the ATV?

most are just some pins through the tubes or a plate to drop down tabs that are on the bottom of the plate.

any chance you can ask the Previous owner of this setup


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

how does the plow mount up to the quad?

Does the quad side have threads in the mounting points or is it just a smooth shaft? due you have the pins at all?

can you ask the previous owner how it is suppose to be done?


----------



## Jcalderon72 (Jan 23, 2021)

I bought a 2006 king quad that has front mounts on it but I have no idea what brand they are looking to buy rest of plow does anyone have an idea what they are


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know what brand that would be.

I would send them pics to your nearest dealer and maybe they could help you out.

any chance you can ask the previous owner?


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

you could also start by looking up the major brand mounts for you ATV,

Moose
Cycle country/komplin
Warn
Boss


----------



## Jcalderon72 (Jan 23, 2021)

Cant ask the original owner the person i bought it from got it at an auction I've been looking at all of them and I think it is a warn provantage thanks


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

so then find a warn dealer near you and send them pics and ask if they have a plow on hand and can you test fit it to your atv and if it fits you'd be wanting to buy said plow?

they might be willing to help you out in order to make a sale?

best of luck 

where you at in Wisconsin?

Im in Dodgeville Wisconsin


----------

